
Data Structures Influence Speed of Quantum Search in Unexpected Ways - jonbaer
http://ucsdnews.ucsd.edu/pressrelease/data_structures_influence_speed_of_quantum_search_in_unexpected_ways
======
officialjunk
> Both intuition and previous work seem to indicate that quantum searches will
> slow in sparsely connected data structures...

Funny that this is opposite what I would guess. The more complex and
interconnected the data structure means more possible "paths" to explore.

